# Yellowtail trip with a very rare ending



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Last night me and a buddy hit up the head boat at Roddies marina. It's $45 for stern spots and always not to full during the week. They supply bigger hooks and squid and cut bait which is not the best for yellowtail so I bought silversides and I have a mess of yellowtail jigs. Needless to say we loaded up while others didn't. I didn't count but my big white cooler is full. Mostly Yellowtail a mutton and a handfull of mangroves. I did bring some bottom rods and we caught some grouper that made me sick to throw back. SICK! Now for the rare part. We are at the dock cleaning the fish and I look over at the mangroves and there was a fricken croc. I have never ever seen one that far into the keys. We were 10 miles south of Holiday Isle. Here are the pics.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool report. You didn't dive onto the crocs back Steve Irwin style?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Went on a night trip with them two weeks ago. Not too many tails under 18inches. The picture was taken after about half the fish were handed out.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty cool.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

PBTH said:


> Went on a night trip with them two weeks ago. Not too many tails under 18inches. The picture was taken after about half the fish were handed out.


Ours were 13" to 16". We are going out of Miami on my buddies boat next week. They have been catching larger ones there.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Where is Roddies? I want to get down and do this one time....


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

It's actually Robbies and it is located on the upper end of Lower Matecumbe Key, bay side, MM 70ish. If you can get on a night trip for the week before the full moon of any month, your trip will look like mine.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Shark,
Nice load of fish !
Could you share a picture of the yellow tail jig (s).
We are going down to the Keys in a couple months, and would appreciate any help.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. Where do they sell the silversides nearby?


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

hang around robbies during the day and feed the tarpon on the end of the dock when your done.... when have been to lower matecumbie for the last 9 years ... but its looking like were gonna miss it this year.....


----------

